# Jeux olympiques Athènes



## naas (18 Août 2004)

J'ai entendu  parler d'une réunion sportive de quartier vers un endroit nommé Athènes... ça vous dit quelque chose ?    http://www.athens2004.com/fr/home/


----------



## ginette107 (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai entendu  parler d'une réunion sportive de quartier vers un endroit nommé Athènes... ça vous dit quelque chose ?    http://www.athens2004.com/fr/home/



euh oui ça me dit quelquechose  
J'essaie de suivre un peu..., déçu qu'il ne montre pas plus le concours complet (i.e. équitation pour les novices) surtout qu'on risque d'avoir une medaille d'or avec Nicolas Touzaint:love:  (1er après dressage et cross) et ce jeune homme a seulement 24 ans! C'est l'année des jeunes aux JO


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2004)

Moi j'ai regardé les premiers jours pour le judo, mais comme les français ont bien merdé et que sur France télévisions il montrent quasiment que les français j'ai pas pu voir beaucoup de combats, dommage.


----------



## mikoo (18 Août 2004)

Quand tu parle d'un "endroit nommé d'Athènes" tu parle d'un quartier? car je connait bien les quartier d'Athènes si tu veut.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> euh oui ça me dit quelquechose
> J'essaie de suivre un peu..., déçu qu'il ne montre pas plus le concours complet (i.e. équitation pour les novices) surtout qu'on risque d'avoir une medaille d'or avec Nicolas Touzaint:love:  (1er après dressage et cross) et ce jeune homme a seulement 24 ans! C'est l'année des jeunes aux JO


 Euh... Ginette, je sais pas toi, mais moi le fait d'avoir une medaille d'or, je trouve pas que ca soit un risque...  

 Sinon belle perf du francais.
 Joli relais 4*200m hier avec Phelps et Thorpe, rempli de suspens sur le dernier relais

 Ah quand le retour du rugby aux JO ?


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Savez vous qu'elles sont les attentes du groupe france en medaille ?


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Ben je sais que niveau athlé, on revoit pas mal a la baisse avec la blessure d'Eunice Barber

Sinon je sais pas trop. On devrait tâter de la medaille en escrime par equipe.


----------



## Dark Templar (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous qu'elles sont les attentes du groupe france en medaille ?


 De moins en moins ?


----------



## Nexka (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand le retour du rugby aux JO ?




Ouaip....  :mouais:  Quand je pense qu'il y a des "sports" comme le Beach Volley    Et qu'il n'y a même pas de Rugby


----------



## Luc G (18 Août 2004)

ginette107 a dit:
			
		

> et ce jeune homme a seulement 24 ans!


 Ben, alors, Ginette !  Si jamais il passe en Auvergne, il a intérêt à galoper, le jeune homme, sinon,  je sens que Ginette va vouloir lui donner des cours d'équitation particuliers .


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Bohh la la c'est pas l'ambiance a la fete alors du coté fançais ?  :mouais: pfffff pourtant on est un petit pays et si je regarde les stats de medaille on est vraiment pas mauvais  :love:


----------



## loustic (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Ah quand le retour du rugby aux JO ?


Aux prochains JO, avec la pêche à la ligne.


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2004)

Point positif de ces jeux (pour le momeny); la natation française qui n'a jamais été aussi bonne. 

Ce qui est pas contre très regretable, c'est que france télévision ne passe pas les courses en direct, Il font croire que c'est du direct par des feintes. Il préfère passer les cérémonies protocolaires de l'escrime que le 400 m de Manaudou.
Si on veut du direct, il faut soit mettre eurosport ou les chaînes étrangères (notamment allemandes)

sinon j'ai echeté une pomme hier.


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip....  :mouais:  Quand je pense qu'il y a des "sports" comme le Beach Volley    Et qu'il n'y a même pas de Rugby


 Le rugby a pourtant deja été discipline olympique 1 fois ( en 54 si je ne m'abuse)


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

vous pouvez aller jeter un oeil de temps en temps sur www.lequipe.fr  (je sais, c'est pas très original... )...on vient de récupérer une médaille d'argent en canoë, et une médaille est peut-être envisagée dans quelques instant en kayak.


----------



## duracel (18 Août 2004)

la médaile d'argent va peur être se transformer en or,
réponse dans qq minutes.


----------



## yvos (18 Août 2004)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> la médaile d'argent va peur être se transformer en or,
> réponse dans qq minutes.


c'est fait  

Le Français *Tony Estanguet* a finalement obtenu la médaille d'or du slalom messieurs de canoë monoplace (C1) des jeux Olympiques d'Athènes, mercredi à Athènes, à la place du Slovaque Michal Martikan, sanctionné par le jury de deux secondes de pénalité.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Le rugby a pourtant deja été discipline olympique 1 fois ( en 54 si je ne m'abuse)



Le problème du rugby c'est que c'est un sport de conctact pour ne pas dire de combat et que la récupération suppose plus de temps que pour le handball (qui est également un sport de contact). Les jeux durent 15 jours, la coupe du monde avait duré un mois, au tournoi des 6 nations il y a un  match par semaine.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Août 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ouaip....  :mouais:  Quand je pense qu'il y a des "sports" comme le Beach Volley    Et qu'il n'y a même pas de Rugby



N'oubliez pas qu'à part les 6 nations européennes et les 4 nations de l'hémisphère sud, il y a peu de pays qui jouent à un niveau acceptable pour l'intégrité physique des gars (rappelez vous la coupe du monde en afrique du sud, du joueur de la côte d'ivoire plaqué virilement mais correctement et devenu tétraplégique).

Il y a plus de pays qui font du beach que du rugby : je sais il y a également le base-ball et peu de pays joue.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Savez vous qu'elles sont les attentes du groupe france en medaille ?



36/37 (à peu près ce qu'on a avait récolté à Sydney) ; en athlétisme, on devrait exploser les compteurs vu qu'à Sydney on avait fait 0 pointé (souvenez vous avec l'affaire marie-jo pérec); avec toutes les blessures qui s'annoncent d'ici à ce qu'on performe notre niveau de sydney


----------



## goonie (18 Août 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> 36/37 (à peu près ce qu'on a avait récolté à Sydney)


Je pense qu'ils vont devoir revoir à la baisse car au judo et en escrime, nous n'avons pas eu le rendemant habituel.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Août 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Je pense qu'ils vont devoir revoir à la baisse car au judo et en escrime, nous n'avons pas eu le rendemant habituel.



C'était la prévision avant les jeux : c'est vrai qu'avec les résultats (surout au judo) de ces deux sports habituellement pourvoyeurs de médaille la fourchette devrait être plus basse.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Sur fr2 vous ne parlez que de la France, ce qui fait que les vrais trucs intéressant passent pendant la nuit pour passer les sports ou les français essayent de s'illustrer


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sur fr2 vous ne parlez que de la France, ce qui fait que les vrais trucs intéressant passent pendant la nuit pour passer les sports ou les français essayent de s'illustrer


  ah pas compris  pourtant j'ai branché le casque, le traducteur est en ligne et OK, mais j'ai pas compris, je re essaye... bah non toujours pas compris  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah pas compris  pourtant j'ai branché le casque, le traducteur est en ligne et OK, mais j'ai pas compris, je re essaye... bah non toujours pas compris :rateau:


  Facile pourtant :
 Sur la chaine télévisuelle France 2, ils parlent francais. Des documentaires interressant passent la nuit grace a leur grille de programme fournie. Et en journée vous avez le droits a une superbe emission ou des athletes francais s'adonnent a leur passion : le dessin. Cette emission vous livre leurs meilleures illustrations.


  Suffit de me demander Naas. Je peux aussi traduire le Belge, le Suisse, le Russe, le Japonais, l'Ouzbeck, et le Pakistanais


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ah pas compris  pourtant j'ai branché le casque, le traducteur est en ligne et OK, mais j'ai pas compris, je re essaye... bah non toujours pas compris  :rateau:



Cette fois on peut parler de la grammaire ou on s'éloigne du sujet ? (   )


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

C'est simple pourtant, France 2 ne diffuse pratiquement que des matchs ou épreuves dans lesquelles les français s'illustrent.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

En tout cas, une chose est sûre, notre Juju nationale est en grande forme...

Son virus il y a quelques mois lui avait un peu cassé le moral, mais on est reparti sur des chapeaux de roues :style:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2004)

Il ne passe pas beaucoup de JO par rapport à France 2 en Belgique.


----------



## Modern__Thing (18 Août 2004)

Qu'epsères-tu?  nous on n'a que la Deux pour le sport, vraiment... C pas les ringos d'RTL qui vont nous résumer les J.O.  sans parler des nazes de AB3... Ni des flamandes qui passent "les feux de l'amour" et autres soaps...  :rateau:

C'est vrai que sans Eurosport, y reste plus grand chose... On suit les événements sur les chaines anglophones :love:  pas trop le choix :mouais:


----------



## naas (18 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Facile pourtant :
> Sur la chaine télévisuelle France 2, ils parlent francais. Des documentaires interressant passent la nuit grace a leur grille de programme fournie. Et en journée vous avez le droits a une superbe emission ou des athletes francais s'adonnent a leur passion : le dessin. Cette emission vous livre leurs meilleures illustrations.


ah oui maintenant je comprends mieux (j'ai pas antenne 2 )



> Suffit de me demander Naas. Je peux aussi traduire le Belge,





> le Suisse,


 bon ok 


> le Russe,


 pfiou respect 


> le Japonais,


tdjeudjeu 


> l'Ouzbeck,


 ptain :affraid:


> et le Pakistanais


 bon autant le reste je veux bien y croire mais la tu es vantard    car je maitrise hyper bien le pakistanais et c'est pas facile  :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Août 2004)

bon alors y se passe quoi la bas, y'a personne qui fait un compte rendu des medailles ?


----------



## goonie (18 Août 2004)

Peut-étre que la 2 n'a retransmis aucune image d'Athènes aujourd'hui    
Le décompte, on le le fera après la nuit


----------



## Modern__Thing (19 Août 2004)

On vient de gagner, on vient de gagner, on vient de gagner :love: :love: :love:

Vas-y Juju! Mets-leur la raclée :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sur fr2 vous ne parlez que de la France, ce qui fait que les vrais trucs intéressant passent pendant la nuit pour passer les sports ou les français essayent de s'illustrer



AH oui, c'est vrai désolé. Nous allons tout changé, c'est promis.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Suffit de me demander Naas. Je peux aussi traduire le Belge, le Suisse, le Russe, le Japonais, l'Ouzbeck, et le Pakistanais



P'tite bite, moi j'te fais le grec en plus !

Et me dites pas ephcharisto  :love:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (19 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> P'tite bite, moi j'te fais le grec en plus !
> 
> Et me dites pas ephcharisto  :love:



pour le p'tite bite notre mètre ( ) à tous c'est bende


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Août 2004)

ouh pinaise  un échappée du thread calembour et Cie de la MGZ !


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (20 Août 2004)

entendu sur France 2 :

"pour se remettre de la défaite en demi-finale en épée face à l'équipe allemande, passons une page de pub"

C'est sûr que la pub, ça permet d'atténuer la déception


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> P'tite bite, moi j'te fais le grec en plus !
> 
> Et me dites pas ephcharisto  :love:


 Mes respects mon general


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Juju dispute mainant les demi-finales! :love: :love: :love:

Belgium Powaaaaaaaah :love: :love: :love: !


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Ca y est c fait :rateau: :love: :love: :love:   

Je me sens plus là, on a gagnééééééééééé :love: :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Justine Henin-Hardenne vient de battre Anastacia *machin-chose* 7-5 5-7 8-6 :love: :love:   

Proficiat Justine   :love:  :love:  :love:

Finale de tennis demain avec Justine Henin!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Magnifique retour, bien que miskyna soit plus jolie
On a notre Juju en finale 
Au mois un sport ou l'on pourra gagner quelque chose.


----------



## Modern__Thing (20 Août 2004)

Je souligne au passage l'effort de Juju qui à un moment se sentant battue, continuait à jouer pour le coeur et l'amour du sport 

Il faut aussi souligner le très beau match, la qualité des jeux, et surtout le fait que Justine revient de 4 mois de convalescence sans toucher une balle à cause d'un virus


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2004)

Oh c'est beau ce que tu écris


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Justine... tu vas nous la taper la Mauresmo, hein...


----------



## minime (21 Août 2004)

France 2 va encore nous abreuver d'un long fleuve de pub dans lequel noyer notre déception.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Justine... tu vas nous la taper la Mauresmo, hein...



Amélie forever  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> Amélie forever  :love:



Justine Power...  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Justine Power...  :love:



Amélie    Amélie    Amélie    Amélie    Amélie    Amélie


----------



## WebOliver (21 Août 2004)

Yesssss...  Justine a gagné. 6-3 6-3...


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Yesssss...  Justine a gagné. 6-3 6-3...



6+ 3 + 6 +3 = 18. C'est pas le nombre de médailles de la France ? (

 )


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2004)

Plus grand pays aussi


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Plus grand pays aussi



C'est vrai bien que l'on peut être un pays de grande superficie mais de faible densité


----------



## Modern__Thing (21 Août 2004)

KC la France :rateau: 

Merci Juju :love:


----------



## vm (22 Août 2004)

en tout cas les abonnée de free on de la chance
6 chaîne special JO sans pub et en directe


----------



## ToMacLaumax (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> KC la France :rateau:
> 
> Merci Juju :love:




 
je t'aurais bien coudboulé pour l'occassion...  :hein: mais bon ça veut pas


----------



## aricosec (22 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> KC la France :rateau:
> 
> Merci Juju :love:


.
ha oui,mais vous n'aviez pas le droit d'opposer une gentille fillette JUSTINE a un camionneur amélie 
.
ça vaut pas , 
.
l'opposition des sexes


----------



## decoris (22 Août 2004)

j'ai vu que les transsexuels pouvaient participer au jeux de l'autre sexe si la transformation avait sufisemment abouti...

Alors, amélie chez les hommes l'année prochaine?


----------



## molgow (22 Août 2004)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu que les transsexuels pouvaient participer au jeux de l'autre sexe si la transformation avait sufisemment abouti...



Ah oui une française au judo a du combattre un homme (non désolé c'était visiblement juste un mec sans couilles mais pas une femme!  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Sympa la demie-finale en 100 m ou les deux américaines parlaient ensemble


----------



## Finn_Atlas (22 Août 2004)

cmove a dit:
			
		

> Sympa la demie-finale en 100 m ou les deux *américaines* parlaient ensemble



Décidément on arrête pas le progrès   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (22 Août 2004)

Ioups


----------



## Modern__Thing (22 Août 2004)

Par ici pour la Gelbique les médailles :love: :love: :love:


----------



## WebOliver (23 Août 2004)

Les Suisses viennent de s'incliner dans la demi-finale de beach-volley face aux Brésiliens.


----------



## decoris (24 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui une française au judo a du combattre un homme (non désolé c'était visiblement juste un mec sans couilles mais pas une femme!  )



hehe, on a tous nos specimen, mais certains sont plus connus que d'autres


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses viennent de s'incliner dans la demi-finale de beach-volley face aux Brésiliens.



C'est bien dommage 
Surtout qu'ils étaient pas si ridicules que ça devant la "meilleure" paire du moment..
Espérons qu'ils arrivent à avoir tout de même la médaille de bronze.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien dommage
> Surtout qu'ils étaient pas si ridicules que ça devant la "meilleure" paire du moment..
> Espérons qu'ils arrivent à avoir tout de même la médaille de bronze.



Si tu parles de "paire".. tu parles donc des Bresiliennes...   

En tout cas nous on a encore la medaille d'or des commentateurs(trices).. les plus nazes... si, si.. ecoutez bien... ceci dit... c'est ptet pire ailleurs maintenant que j'y pense  :affraid:


----------



## goonie (24 Août 2004)

Finale du 1500m et aucun français.  :rose: 
Pas top la journée pour nos couleurs.


----------



## molgow (24 Août 2004)

A quand les sportifs génétiquement modifiés ?...  :hein:


----------



## joanes (24 Août 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Finale du 1500m et aucun français.  :rose:
> Pas top la journée pour nos couleurs.



Pas top mais trrrrrrééééés grand moment de sport.


----------



## Piewhy (24 Août 2004)

Saut à la perche féminin... 4m91 record battu! splendide


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Août 2004)

goonie a dit:
			
		

> Finale du 1500m et aucun français.  :rose:
> Pas top la journée pour nos couleurs.



l'avantage de ces résultats est d'être sûr que les athlètes français ne sont pas dopés


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2004)

Pas de médaille ?
Ouinn ! Je vais pouvoir regarder la télé penbant 5 minutes !


----------



## loustic (25 Août 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui une française au judo a du combattre un homme (non désolé c'était visiblement juste un mec sans couilles mais pas une femme!  )


Tout s'explique !
En lisant les posts du bar MacG on finit par croire
que certains posteurs seraient des bipèdes bipaires !


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2004)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Tout s'explique !
> En lisant les posts du bar MacG on finit par croire
> que certains posteurs seraient des bipèdes bipaires !



c'est assez gentiment dit


----------



## goonie (25 Août 2004)

Cérémonie du 1500m, très belle course en effet.
Et dans la série, on prend les mêmes et on recommence, les français se font remarquer 
:mouais:
, à part en 110m haies, allez mon petit  
Et beau concours du lancer de poids féménin (vaut mieux etre copain avec elles   )


----------



## minime (30 Août 2004)

Un bon résumé des JO.


----------



## iTof (30 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les Suisses viennent de s'incliner dans la demi-finale de beach-volley face aux Brésiliens.


y'sont fait quoi les frères Laciga ? Vraiment bons ces élevètes...


----------



## semac (30 Août 2004)

Bon bein voilà c'est finiiiiiii comme dit la chanson de jean-louis Aubert.
c'était bien, pas terrible niveau médailles Française, heureusement que des sports de moindre renommés nous ont permis de ne pas sombrer, car ni le cyclisme, ni l'atlétisme nous ont permis de faire grimper le compteur et encore moins le Judo, pourtant ce sont habituellement les disciplines les plus "performantes" pour nous...
La roue tourne, et merci au sport d'eau, natation, planche à voile, bateau... et le VTT tout de même qui sauve l'honneur du vélo !!

allez ce sera mieux la prochaine fois, disons que nous sommes à une charnière de génération et qu'il faut que jeunesse passe...


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Août 2004)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Un bon résumé des JO.


 Déjà bu :rateau:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

iTof a dit:
			
		

> y'sont fait quoi les frères Laciga ? Vraiment bons ces élevètes...



C'était pas les Laciga dont je parlais. Je crois qu'eux aussi se sont inclinés en demi.


----------



## Macounette (30 Août 2004)

Le premier qui me dégotte un fusil que j'abatte un @#%&$ de prêtre irlandais défroqué      aura droit à un abonnement de coup de boules de ma part à vie


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui me dégotte un fusil que j'abatte un @#%&$ de prêtre irlandais défroqué      aura droit à un abonnement de coup de boules de ma part à vie



Ouh là... l'es fâchée la Macounette...   Tout doux, hein.


----------



## Macounette (30 Août 2004)

C'est mon côté latin, a.k.a. _volcanique_  

J'attends toujours le fusil n'empêche


----------



## WebOliver (30 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon côté latin, a.k.a. _volcanique_
> 
> J'attends toujours le fusil n'empêche



Fais ton choix...


----------



## Macounette (30 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Fais ton choix...


 gnagnagnaaa     J'veux un vrai, moi


----------



## Hurrican (30 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui me dégotte un fusil que j'abatte un @#%&$ de prêtre irlandais défroqué      aura droit à un abonnement de coup de boules de ma part à vie


Pourquoi ? Il t'as plaquée ?


----------



## Macounette (30 Août 2004)

Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi ? Il t'as plaquée ?


:mouais:

Pas moi, je ne cours pas au marathon


----------



## loustic (30 Août 2004)

Macounette a dit:
			
		

> C'est mon côté latin, a.k.a. _volcanique_
> 
> J'attends toujours le fusil n'empêche


Bonsoir.
Défroqué en Irlande ?
Volcanique en Suisse ?
Quelle histoire !
L'arbalète du grand Guillaume devrait suffire.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (2 Septembre 2004)

Pour les prochains JO, il sera interdit aux athlètes de prendre leur élan pour sauter à la perche !!!  
En effet, il était inadmissible que ces charmants animaux se pètent une patte rien que pour amuser la galerie !  
Un recours a été déposé par les athlètes scandinaves mais a peu de chance d'aboutir !!!
Bonne nouvelle !!!!!   :love:


----------



## Bassman (2 Septembre 2004)

Tient zebig est reviendu :love:


----------



## loustic (2 Septembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Pour les prochains JO, il sera interdit aux athlètes de prendre leur élan pour sauter à la perche !!!
> En effet, il était inadmissible que ces charmants animaux se pètent une patte rien que pour amuser la galerie !
> Un recours a été déposé par les athlètes scandinaves mais a peu de chance d'aboutir !!!
> Bonne nouvelle !!!!!   :love:


Bonjour.
On devrait aussi leur sucrer (c'est bien écrit ?) la perche, carrément.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2004)

Ça commence demain...


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2004)

ah, les travaux sont finis ?
cool, j'ai cru que les grecs ne seraient jamais prets à temps.


----------

